# Adiviná quién es quién en Facebook



## sammaael (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola amigos. Debido a la repentina aparicion de foros d electronica en facebook podriamos jugar a adivinar  quien es quien. Animense debe ser divertido. Facebook nos ofrece la oportunidad de conocernos de forma mas "humana" por ejemplo (no te enojes porfavor) un amigo muy conocido de este foro hijo de erebo ya poco pelo le queda y jamaz me lo imagine asi...
Bueno amigos espero que lo tomemos con humor y sirva de distraccion para una ciencia tan dura como lo es la electronica.
Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

JAJjaajajaja, Y ahora a quien destaparon!!!


----------



## Tavo (Abr 27, 2010)

Jajaja! Esperá que ese amigo vea tu comentario... Lo mínimo que te va a hacer es, no solo mandarte el tema a Moderación, sino también tu perfil, tus mensajes, tus fotos, tus rastros, todo!! 

Pobre siempre lo gastan por eso, pero bueno gente, hay que saber que a los ingenieros (no importa la rama, civil, electrónico, etc) siempre se les cae el pelo!
Cuando me refiero a "ingenieros" también incluyo los "ingeniosos" que es lo mismo pero sin un "papelito mugroso" -título- que lo compruebe, y con menos horas de trasero sobre la silla, como es común de los universitarios.

Sammaael, veo que te estás haciendo conocido de a poco, porque por los visto tus dos últimos temas han tenido varios comentarios... jaja
Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

!!! Es House!!!! AAaaaaaaaaa Ya me voy!!!!!!


----------



## sammaael (Abr 27, 2010)

> Pobre siempre lo gastan por eso, pero bueno gente, hay que saber que a los ingenieros (no importa la rama, civil, electrónico, etc) siempre se les cae el pelo!
> Cuando me refiero a "ingenieros" también incluyo los "ingeniosos" que es lo mismo pero sin un "papelito mugroso" -título- que lo compruebe, y con menos horas de trasero sobre la silla, como es común de los universitarios.


 muy buena es cierto....

y si es verdad cuando lo vea me va a pasar al inframundo y ni con todas las ramas de oliva de oro me va a dejar salir


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

Y ahora quien sigue!!!


----------



## lubeck (Abr 27, 2010)

No entendi el juego... Lo editaron???????


----------



## sammaael (Abr 27, 2010)

jajaj no que me halla dado cuenta ajajja la idea es descubrir o dejar pistas para que otros descubran quien eres en facebook supongo lubeck que ya te apuntaste en el grupo o no??


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

Yo tampoco, igual este tema se puede ir a moderación...

Na es broma...!!!!


----------



## lubeck (Abr 27, 2010)

No se que opinen amigos... pero como que no creo que sea buena idea.... entrar en la privacidad de los demas? aunque esten en el facebook ....


----------



## Tavo (Abr 27, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> !!! Es House!!!! AAaaaaaaaaa Ya me voy!!!!!!



 

Te confundiste, no es House. No hablaría de él con tanta confianza, ni siquiera lo conozco. Es alguien muy querido/odiado acá en el foro...

Del lado de la izquierda de la barra corresponde a los usuarios experimentados y quienes lo conocemos.
Del lado de la derecha, a los novatos. Que escriben con "k" o "q"... Y cualquier huevada que nunca se les entiende...

Bueno bueno, pero que navo, al final lo estoy deschavando... Listo. Basta de comments.
Saludos!!
T10


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

Aaaaaaa, ahora todo está patas pa´rriba

Si MD House conoce a Chuck Norris, entonces me conoce. Simple


----------



## Tavo (Abr 27, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Aaaaaaa, ahora todo está patas pa´rriba
> 
> Si MD House conoce a Chuck Norris, entonces me conoce. Simple



A ver, LPM!! Se pueden dejar de hablar de ese tal "Chuck Norris" que ni siquiera lo conzco!!! por lo menos pongan un enlace, den una explicación de quién es!!!! 
No me quiero perder en el tema por ese "personaje"..

Saludos.
T10


----------



## sammaael (Abr 27, 2010)

sera el http://inciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Chuck_Norris       ??????

PD. no le veo futuro  a este juego jajaj o hber i de a poco prende
como motor petrolero


----------



## Tavo (Abr 27, 2010)

Tiro una sugerencia. Así como le dí en el clavo con la famosa "flacastfyupn" (adiviné el significado de su nick) tal vez tenga suerte esta vez:

SAMMAAEL ---> Samuel Donoso en Failbook/Fakebook/Hatebook/Assbook.

Es mas que obvio creo, no se me ocurrió otra cosa...

Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

Está mejor esta

http://www.frikipedia.es/index.php?title=Chuck_Norris


----------



## Tavo (Abr 27, 2010)

Naaada de naaada.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

Parece que le gusta la moderación. Me lo dijo el Tío del Bigote


----------



## Tavo (Abr 27, 2010)

Y dale con Chuck Norris...


----------



## sammaael (Abr 27, 2010)

jjajaja tacato trabaja para el


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 27, 2010)

Ahora entiendo por que Cacho me pregunto si conocia un buen afilador de machetes...


----------



## lubeck (Abr 27, 2010)

pues sigo sin entender.... se trata de famosos? 
porque sino... creo que esta dificil! no conozco ni a mis vecinos....


----------



## Dano (Abr 27, 2010)

Un dia Cacho se va a levantar mal y les va a regalar unas vacaciones...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

mmm, estoy por desistir del juego, no me acoplo!!!


----------



## Tavo (Abr 27, 2010)

Al final yo hice una propuesta y nadie la vió ni respondió. Es para esto el thread no??

SAMMAAEL --> Samuel Donoso en Fakebook/Failbook/Lovebook/Adictbook/Assbook/ Y todos los nombres que quieras.

Respondan al menos! Pensé que era para esto el thread!!
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Abr 27, 2010)

No... pues no entiendo de que hablan, ni de que se trata....
Saludos....


----------



## Tavo (Abr 27, 2010)

No es muy complicado, con solo LEER EL TÍTULO DEL TEMA...

Si dice "Adivina quien es en Facebook" (Aunque no se entiende mucho el título) Se puede deducir cual es el juego no?

PD: Mal redactado el título, tendría que ser "Adiviná quién es quién en Facebook".


----------



## sammaael (Abr 27, 2010)

si adivinaste estaa facil el mio jajajaj
bueno dano tambien esta facil por su avatar

PD el titulo hace referencia al conocido juego adivina que es (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/juego-adivina-29223/  ) y por eso el titulo ya que ahora usamos esa plataforma


----------



## Tavo (Abr 27, 2010)

Ahora queda más entendible!!! Con acentos, mayúsculas, queda mucho mejor...
Saludos Samuel.

T10


----------



## sammaael (Abr 27, 2010)

noo samuel soy en la vida real aca soy sammaael jajajjajaj
y tu tabo danos alguna pista para pillarte en facebook


----------



## Tavo (Abr 27, 2010)

Pero SAMUEL (a propósito te llamo por tu nombre.. jaja)!! Ya todos saben quien soy!
Lo puse ahí mismo en el muro de Facebook!

No me dá vergüenza mostrar fotos mías.. Soy Octavio.

Ah, jeje me olvidaba, soy ta*v*o. Con V corta, viene de Octa*v*io...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

JEjejeje, hay Failbook de mi banda Nine Inch Nails, solo por eso ya es un poco mejor el fuckbook...
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...al&view=global&subj=19787971220&id=1393072503

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2010)

que los tiro ,me pelee con un ingeniero pelado,sera cacho?ase como un mes ,aunque era ingeniero nunca supe ingeniero en que era ,


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> que los tiro ,me pelee con un ingeniero pelado,sera cacho?ase como un mes ,aunque era ingeniero nunca supe ingeniero en que era ,



Si traía lentes, ya cagaste...


----------



## flacastfyupn (Abr 27, 2010)

> Ya todos saben quien soy!
> Lo puse ahí mismo en el muro de Facebook!
> No me dá vergüenza mostrar fotos mías.. Soy Octavio.



Yo te imagine, viejito, canoso, con poco pelo como Cacho, pero vean como son las cosas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2010)

uffff safe este no traia lentes era alto pelado y medio amanerado ,asi que no era cacho
ademas no tenia una tabla en la mano
pero donde que no vi casi nada de fotos ?entre solo por el foro pero no me agrada esacosa de facebuck o como se llame


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

flacastfyupn dijo:


> Yo te imagine, viejito, canoso, con poco pelo como Cacho, pero vean como son las cosas...



Y yo no la veo  Juaaajajja

Tan malo te lo imaginabas al pobre Tavo!


----------



## flacastfyupn (Abr 27, 2010)

A quien no vez?
Y si, imaginate la impresion tan errada que tenia, casi igual a la tuya.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

ejejejej, Todos dicen lo mismo, me refiero a usted Señorita.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

flacastfyupn dijo:


> Yo te imagine, viejito, canoso, con poco pelo como Cacho, pero vean como son las cosas...



Ah noo!! Te fuiste al pasto flaca!! jaja
A mi no me suena mucho el apodo "Tavo" para un viejo! Y menos canoso!! Y menos atrevido!!  
El poco pelo ya lo voy a tener. Aspiro ser Ingeniero Electrónico, me falta un año todavía.. jeje

@ Cacho: Yo también te imaginaba viejo, canoso y con pocos pelos; amargo, serio, meticuloso, alto y grande como un ropero...
Eso era antes de conocerte... Jajaja, llego a decir eso ahora y me expulsás del foro mas o menos... jajaja!! 
Pero acerté en 1 cosa: Con pocos pelos (normal de un cerebro con patas ). El resto te lo debo .


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

Ya entendi de donde viene el juego.... perdon... no sabia de lo del facebook..... ya me inscribi.....



> @ Cacho: Yo también te imaginaba viejo, canoso y con pocos pelos; amargo, serio, meticuloso, alto y grande como un ropero...


A ver si tambien... no es mi ultima participacion en el foro.....
 pero no me lo imaginaba como es y mucho menos mi esposa, quedamos somprendidos lo imaginabamos mas viejo..... pero creo que tenemos cacho para rato....


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

Acá tenés el perfil de la flaca Stefanny (lindo nombre).

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/stfy.gmz

Sólo que tenés que ser amigo para ver sus fotos y su muro .

Saludos José Castellanos!! (jeje, a propósito)


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

> Sólo que tenés que ser amigo para ver sus fotos y su muro



ser uno de sus 360 amigos para ver sus fotos y su muro... 

*EDITO:* se me hace simpatico porque yo nada mas tengo uno y es mi esposa........ je..


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

JEJejejee, Igualmente


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

José, subí algunas fotos a Fail, dale que quiero saber tu edad, aunque sea por deducción!!! jaja

Saludos!! T10


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

Yo tengo 18, y fotos, casi no tengo, a pesar de que llevo mi cel a todos lados... pero, pues trataré de hacer algo.


AJjajaja., trato de no caer de lleno en eso del failbook...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 28, 2010)

Steeeefany... B)_ _





(Me tomé el atrevimiento de tomar prestada tu foto... si te incomoda, la elimino )


----------



## sammaael (Abr 28, 2010)

por mucho que tratemos de evitarlo y desmentirlo seguimos siendo animales....
hormonas hormonas hormonas jajjajajajaj


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> por mucho que tratemos de evitarlo y desmentirlo seguimos siendo animales....
> hormonas hormonas hormonas jajjajajajaj



Bueno bueno che, no sean sarpados, guárdense las hormonas en el bolsillo, la van a poner incómoda a la pobre flaca... jajaj!

Saludos!

PD: Medio en serio y medio en broma.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

La venus de Milo!!!! Jajajajjajjaj, Buen capítulo de los simpson


----------



## sammaael (Abr 28, 2010)

exacto!!! en electronica hay pocas mujeres pero no exageremos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 28, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> La venus de Milo!!!! Jajajajjajjaj, Buen capítulo de los simpson




Siii, ojalá que no nos acusen de acoso sexual.... jejej


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

Jejejeje me parece que oigo la tabla venir....  jejeje


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

Mmm siento olor a pasto... desde hace unos comentarios atrás...

*PD: No se sarpen que va a venir Pancho y les va a poner los puntos!!* Jeje, me llega a ver La Flaca y se va a enojar...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Mmm siento olor a pasto... desde hace unos comentarios atrás...
> 
> *PD: No se sarpen que va a venir Pancho y les va a poner los puntos!!* Jeje, me llega a ver La Flaca y se va a enojar...



Problemas???


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

naaa... No sabés quién es Pancho??? Yo tampoco. Averigualo en Facebook..
jej
Saludos!


----------



## flacastfyupn (Abr 28, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> No se sarpen que va a venir Pancho y les va a poner los puntos!![/B] Jeje, me llega a ver La Flaca y se va a enojar...



Les dije, tengo un amigo con escopeta pero hay alguien mas que los volaria con su bazuca. Y Tavo que pasa no es Pancho, es Pacho...
Ahi se daran cuenta que para mi no es necesario ser "bonito" sino cuan inteligente eres.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

Ese soy yo!!! Y no se quien diantres en Pacho... Será... Naaaaaaa.

Saludos!!!

PS;aaaaa Ya entiendo quien puede ser Pacho... Asu, que chisme se encuentra en el failbook, ajajajajajajsas


----------



## flacastfyupn (Abr 28, 2010)

Claro, eres mi amigo con la escopeta... Como no quererte si espantas a quien lo necesita...


----------



## sammaael (May 17, 2010)

una pregunta...
quien es rafael bravo???


----------



## Tavo (May 17, 2010)

Ah no se.
Por lo visto algunos son medios colgados... no tomaron en cuenta mi pedido: Decir en FB cual era su nick acá en FE para identificarlos, de lo contrario, no hay pruebas que pertenezcan a "nuestra casa".

Hay varios que no ubico, y que tampoco dicen sus nick's.

Saludos,
Tavo


----------



## sammaael (May 17, 2010)

bueno creo que me identifique antes o no???


----------



## Tavo (May 17, 2010)

No se.

Yo propuse eso. Para eso creé el tema.

Soy Octavio en FB y Tavo10 acá.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2010)

haagg.... no entiendo eso de facebok ,entre en un enlace que puso tacatomon y aparecian mil fotos, queria verle la cara a cacho pero no , hasta la foto de rambo aparecia, asi que no se quien es quien.:enfadado: termine leyend un articulo de el terremoto de chile...cada click y te manda a otro lado .....

y no quiero aprender a usar mas cosas de la PC 



tavo10 dijo:


> Acá tenés el perfil de la flaca Stefanny (lindo nombre).
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/stfy.gmz
> 
> ...



esta es la primera que veo (hermosa nena) ...... .........*que es el muro ???

*por que no pegan una foto quien quiera mostrarse y listo ?? 
yo puse mi foto en mi avatar


----------



## capitanp (May 18, 2010)

Ala pucha de debe haber un viento muy fuerte en bahia blanca para que se te vuelen las chapas asi cof cof


----------



## Cacho (May 18, 2010)

Hay viento...
Pero hay una genética más fuerte todavía


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2010)

dicen que si se te vuelan las chapas es por que las hormonas funcionan bien.
a lso eunucos luego de que les cortaban la manguera les crecia el pelo frondoso, por eso se venasi melenudos en los dibujos.

perdida de pelo, un poco de panza, aspecto desalineado y otras caracteristicas que no recuerdo ahora son las que definen a los sabios y buenisimos amantes.
es solo para que lo recuerden las chicas que miran el foro 
en algun estudio super cientifico lo vi.


----------



## sammaael (May 18, 2010)

mmm no discutiremos... solo  eso espero que sea verdad jajajajja


----------



## Tavo (May 18, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> haagg.... no entiendo eso de facebok ,entre en un enlace que puso tacatomon y aparecian mil fotos, queria verle la cara a cacho pero no , hasta la foto de rambo aparecia, asi que no se quien es quien.:enfadado: termine leyend un articulo de el terremoto de chile...cada click y te manda a otro lado .....
> 
> y no quiero aprender a usar mas cosas de la PC
> 
> ...



Empecemos por el principio:


> haagg.... no entiendo eso de facebok ,entre en un enlace que puso tacatomon y aparecian mil fotos, queria verle la cara a cacho pero no , hasta la foto de rambo aparecia, asi que no se quien es quien.


1) Debes registrarte y tener una cuenta en Facebook para interactual en dicha red social. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2) Si querés verle la cara a Cacho sin tener que registrarte  clickeá acá



> termine leyend un articulo de el terremoto de chile...cada click y te manda a otro lado .....


1) Te invito a que hagas un curso intensivo para aprender a recorrer internet sin perderte y a saber a qué lugar te lleva cada "click" (muy importante, antes de hacer click en un enlace, poner el cursor justo arriba de él y mirar la barra de estado del navegador, te indica a donde te vas a dirigir)


> esta es la primera que veo (hermosa nena) ......


Muy acertado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pero ya tiene dueño 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Click acá para ver al dueño de esta nena en Facebook.

Que? Pensaste que te iba a dirigir a su perfil? No no no... Se me va a enojar Stefy.



> que es el muro ???


De nuevo, debes registrarte para ser parte de esta maldita red social y conocerla más. El muro es, como bien lo dice la palabra, un "muro virtual" donde cada uno tiene fotos, comentarios, mensajes, toda la información pública; a menos que configures tu privacidad de contenidos como se te antoje.



> por que no pegan una foto quien quiera mostrarse y listo ??


Porque estamos esperando que te registres de una buena vez en el maldito Failbook y dejes de preguntar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> yo puse mi foto en mi avatar


Si, se nota. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saludos.































PD: QUEEE???? ya pensabas en mandarme a L.P.M.Q.M.Parió? No no no,
*olvidé decir que todo este mensaje va entre etiquetas [IRONÍA] mensaje [/IRONÍA]
**



*​


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2010)

gracias tavo por la explicacion  
no em anotare en el facebok por tema de tiempo , una vez que te anotas en algo de la web parece que es adictivo.


----------



## Tavo (May 18, 2010)

che...

era todo en broma eh, no te me enojes.. jeje

Tenés cara de amargado en la foto de Avatar... Sos asi siempre?

Va, o yo soy muy navo y no interpreto la imagen.. 

Saludos Fernando!

PD: Tarde o temprano, vas a terminar registrándote en Facebook.
"La repetición constante de un mismo mensaje lleva inevitablemente a la acción"
Y si no me creés, preguntale a Tacatomon si funciona mi Hechizo...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2010)

Fernandob tiene cara de "me vale una recon·$"·%" Todo

Pues, sí, caí en las fauces de la red social, y no fue por los mensajes de Tavo, al final solamente lo quise así... Que bajo que caí...


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2010)

no, pero no me enoje, para nada, te agradeci la explicacion, de verdad.
me malinterpretaron, en verdad les agradezco siempre vuestra paciencia, son unos pibes y yo un viejo en comparacion (45) y siempre estan con buena onda uds. 
y en mi avatar aparezco recien levantado, es que no me gusta madrugar, a veces salgo con la almohada pegada a la cara .... .
es mas , hace un par de dias tuve que madrugar.......al cuete, ya que tenia un trabajo y tuve que ir a comprar unas cosas........TODO CERRADO.
hasta las 9AM ....madrugue al pepe


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2010)

Me recuerda a los Muppets...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tavo (May 19, 2010)

Ahora se ve bien la imagen...

Bueno, por lo de viejo, no sos taaaaan viejo. "Mi viejo" tiene 45 también y aparenta 38 mas o menos, jeje

Y por lo de "madrugar" 
Yo me imaginé que NO te levantabas a las 5:00 A.M...
Para mi madrugar es a las 4 A.M. Me levanto a las 5:45 A.M. todos los días. Y duermo bien, me acuesto a las 12:00 A.M. mas o menos...

Reconozco: También me cuesta, pero es lo que hay. El día de mañana voy a estar acostumbrado a levantarme para ir a trabajar.. jeje

Saludos!
Tavo

PD: Y la técnica de convencimiento por repetición de mensajes con respecto a Facebook, SI FUNCIONA. Sólo que el no quiere aparentar ser "tan navo", por eso lo niega, jajaja!!
FUNCIONA. Si la frase dice: "La repetición constante de un mismo mensaje lleva inevitablemente a la acción..." entonces haz la prueba, repite mil veces:
"Debo ser millonario, en las próximas 12 horas debo adquirir 10 millones de dólares"
Y funciona. Por lo menos conmigo si. "Debo tirarme a esa chica en menos de 1 semana..." y funciona. A menos que yo sea muy fachero.. jaja

fachero=guapo=baka


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2010)

¿Sos millonario Tavo? WTF!!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2010)

doy fe que funciona,
yo dije me voy a desmayar ,me voy a desmayar, me voy a desmayar,
,,,,,,,y me desmaye nomas  ,

es verdad


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> doy fe que funciona,
> yo dije me voy a desmayar ,me voy a desmayar, me voy a desmayar,
> ,,,,,,,y me desmaye nomas  ,
> 
> es verdad



WTF!!!! Así se hizo millonario el Bill Gates  
Voy a ver si puedo hacer que se prepare la cena sola


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2010)

eso es facil,,,,,,,
rebeca tengo hambre ,rebeca tengo hambre ,rebeca tengo hambre


----------



## Tavo (May 20, 2010)

Bueno mandale un saludo a tu mujer, Rebeca, y decile que se ponga las pilas y te haga la cenaaa!!! jaja!! 

yo me acabo de comer 4 hamburguesas exquisitas!!! jaja



Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Sos millonario Tavo? WTF!!!!!!



No por ahora.

Pero no leíste la última premisa, la que sigue de "debo der millonario..."

Jajajaja!!!
Queda todo implícito. Yo no dije nada.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 20, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> yo me acabo de comer 4 hamburguesas exquisitas!!! jaja


Yo no soy _grosero_, con una tengo:


----------



## Tavo (May 20, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Yo no soy _grosero_, con una tengo:



Mentira, solo por exagerar, soy flaco, no me como 4 hamburguesas ni que me paguen... EXPLOTO!

no. en realidad, me cené dos panchos. Nada más. Estoy tomando un TE VERDEEE


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 20, 2010)

[/quote]Muy acertado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pero ya tiene dueño 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Click acá para ver al dueño de esta nena en Facebook.

Que? Pensaste que te iba a dirigir a su perfil? No no no... Se me va a enojar Stefy.





> Tavo, take it easy!!
> Cuidado, es mi novio no mi dueño, eso ni mi mama...


----------



## Tavo (May 20, 2010)

Jajajajaja!!!


POR FIN!! VOLVISTE FANNY!

jeje

Che, esto fué en tono de broma, no pienses que aprovecho de tu ausencia para "chamuyar" (Ahora ya sabés el término, te lo expliqué la vez pasada.. jeje)



> Muy acertado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dueño, tenés. No podés hacer lo que se te da la gana ahora.. eh!!! jajaja
Y bueno, si no tenés dueño, mejor así... Signo de que tenés la autoestima bien alta, eso es bueno.


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2010)

flacastfyupn dijo:


> Tavo, take it easy!!
> Cuidado, es mi novio *no mi dueño*, eso ni mi mama...



ah... la juventud grita , solo basta eso para lanzarse al infinito.... y mas alla :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggQyd7fCbz0


----------



## Tacatomon (May 20, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> eso es facil,,,,,,,
> rebeca tengo hambre ,rebeca tengo hambre ,rebeca tengo hambre



Cuando se canse de oír eso ahí te veo afuera de tu casa!!! LOL


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 21, 2010)

si hombre averlo dicho antes ,casi casi que fue si 


pd 
ella aplico la contramedida 
gus dame dinero, gus dame dinero ,gus dame dinero,,,,,,,


----------



## Tacatomon (May 23, 2010)

Obvio, te la dejó ir!!!
Sad But True


----------



## matrix01 (May 24, 2010)

Hola acabo de ver que an preguntado quien es Rafael Bravo ? bien pues ioy yo matrix01 y e visto lo que poniais de unos ¿colgados? yo no estoy colgado  ni mucho menos sl o e agregado a lagus de vosotros en face para tener amistad y abrar de cosas que no tiene que que ver con la leectronica pero si no que reis tener amistd co migo ¿para que me agregasteis? .


----------



## Cacho (May 25, 2010)

Matrix, me parece que en España "colgado" significa algo distinto a lo que significa acá 
Acá es algo similar a "olvidadizo" o "que presta poca atención" (es un poco vago y amplio el sentido de la palabra), no sé qué quiera decir allá.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (May 25, 2010)

Uhhh!...

Disculpá, ya cacho aclaró un poco los tantos... mmm 

"Colgado" es una palabra como por ejemplo decir "que le importa poco" o "olvidadizo"...
Dije eso porque mi propuesta fué que dijéramos como eran sus NICKs en forosdeelectrónica... Así reconocemos "quién es quién en Facebook"...

Por ejemplo, si aparece un nuevo miembro en Facebook llamado "Ramón Pérez", pretendo que diga cual es el nick en forosdeelectronica. Si por ejemplo "Ramón Perez" se llama "ramoncito" en forosdeelectronica, QUE LO DIGA EN FACEBOOK, así quedamos al tanto de quiénes somos, y nos conocemos...

Eso es todo, es por el bien de todos, para que todos nos conozcamos... 

Saludos, disculpá los malos entendidos...
Tavo


----------



## matrix01 (May 25, 2010)

Hola, emm mis disculpas pero es que yo ayer que lei el mensaje y vi lo que ponia colgado me ocurrio lo que dice cacho , es que aqui en españa colgado es estar loco y claro al ver el mensaje crei que estaban llamando loco y no me gusto pero ahora gracias a vuestra aclaracion he comprendido que fue todo un mal entendido  y por ello queria pedir disculpas por lo que dije y como lo dije. Mis mas sinceras disculpas .   matrix01


----------



## Cacho (May 25, 2010)

Hablamos el mismo idioma, pero no no usamos los mismos giros 


Saludos y no te hagas problema, sólo tenelo presente.


----------



## HADES (May 25, 2010)

vaya que se habla diferente por darles un ejemplo: 

Aqui en Guatemala si alguien le dice a otra persona andas o estas colgado se referiere a que esa persona esta enamorada


----------



## sammaael (May 25, 2010)

em chile significa que no tiene idea de lo que se esta hablando por ejemplo ahora estoy mas colgado (notese que aca se dice colgao) no entiendo nada (se dice "na") le lo que estan hablando (se dice "ablando") jajajaja


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 25, 2010)

En Vzla, estar colgado es:










PS: en FB igual, mismo "nickname".


----------



## Tavo (May 25, 2010)

Me alegro que se haya aclarado el asunto, no hay por qué pedir disculpas, solo fue un malentendido...

Saludos a todos..
Tavo


----------



## matrix01 (May 26, 2010)

Tavo , crei que despues de decir lo que dige y de como lo dije ayer lei el post i cre que lo mas oprtuno era que me disculpara por el too que utilize  , ya que creo que estaba fuera de lugar. matrix


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 27, 2010)

pues yo ya saque mi cuenta... galletita para quien me encuentre, y galletita doble para el que conozca mi identidad.


----------



## HADES (Jun 27, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> pues yo ya saque mi cuenta... galletita para quien me encuentre, y galletita doble para el que conozca mi identidad.



a la gran y no que tu primera meta de este año era "no caer en el caradelibro" mmm pa que mis caites!


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 27, 2010)

donde dice?                                       .


----------



## HADES (Jun 27, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> donde dice?.


Aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/mexico/bienvenida-al-grupo-39/index4.html

con tus propias palabras mijo


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 27, 2010)

jajaja me has cachado, pense que ya se habia borrado puesto que no recordaba donde lo habia comentado... pero ni modo, aqui aplica la de "cae mas pronto un hablador que un cojo" (y no te aputnes coyote).

Y que, todavia no dan conmigo?


----------



## sony (Ago 3, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> vaya que se habla diferente por darles un ejemplo:
> 
> Aqui en Guatemala si alguien le dice a otra persona andas o estas colgado se referiere a que esa persona esta enamorada


aqui en mexico el decir colgado es como decir gorron o por desirlo asi que le gusta que le pagen las cosas,
jejeje


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 3, 2010)

aca en el sur, "colgado" es como decir..jeje naaa...ya lo dijeron 

mmm...hace un tiempo que cerre mi cuenta en el face, me habia hecho ADICTA!!! no podia entrar a internet si primeor no miraba el face, y me consumia muuuucho tiempo!!
tengan cuidado, es una trampa para lavarnos el cerebro!!! hno:

uhhhh....pero me quiero sumar en el juego...tendre que abrirla nuevamente...

listo !!!!peor no vi a nadie conocido...salvo por algunos avatars que supongo que son los mismos..

mmm... a ver: Vegetal digital es Lautaro Tourn??

sos vos lauty?? facil por el avatar..


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 3, 2010)

A mi no me envicia, pero como me ayuda en los ratos de aburricion.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 3, 2010)

ya te descubrieron antiworld??


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 3, 2010)

No lo se... nadie me ha puesto dedo... jajaja


----------



## HADES (Ago 3, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> No lo se... nadie me ha puesto dedo... jajaja


,
[Lease en vos de niño con paleta]¿¿¿!!!yo puedo, yo puedo, yo puedo!!!???[/Lease en vos de niño con paleta]


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 3, 2010)

no lo se deja le pregunto a mi mami si no me regaña... jajaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 7, 2010)

a ver... mi nick en el facebook es SMIRatmayor, las letras SMI es el significado de lo mas egocentrista que se me pudo ocurrir "Su Majestad Imperial" 

P.D.:


Meliklos dijo:


> aca en el sur, "colgado" es como decir..jeje naaa...ya lo dijeron
> 
> mmm...hace un tiempo que cerre mi cuenta en el face, me habia hecho ADICTA!!! no podia entrar a internet si primeor no miraba el face, y me consumia muuuucho tiempo!!
> tengan cuidado, es una trampa para lavarnos el cerebro!!! hno:


Lo mismo te pasará con forosdeelectronica muajajaja


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 8, 2010)

Mi nick tambien no tiene nada de modesto...
Herr Ingenieur... (homologo a lord engineer) en alemán. Y trabajare hasta ser Herr Doctor.


----------



## HADES (Ago 9, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> una pregunta...
> quien es rafael bravo???



eh bueno esto se pregunto hace tiempo pero mirujiando yo creo que es Yoangel Lazaro

saludos!


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 9, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Lo mismo te pasará con forosdeelectronica muajajaja



es de masiado tarde...ya me pasa jajaja
al menos es productivo este vicio y se aprende...en el face solo chismes y otras cosas jeje


----------



## HADES (Ago 9, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> es de masiado tarde...ya me pasa jajaja
> al menos es productivo este vicio y se aprende...en el face solo chismes y otras cosas jeje



Eh porfavor lee mi firma please!!!!


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 9, 2010)

ok! 

y con respuesta incluida!


Ratmayor sos Carlos Alvarado???


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 9, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> eh bueno esto se pregunto hace tiempo pero mirujiando yo creo que es Yoangel Lazaro
> 
> saludos!


El paisano Yoangel Lazaro se llama Yoangel Lazaro en el facebook!



Meliklos dijo:


> ok!
> 
> y con respuesta incluida!
> 
> ...


*Álvarez! *jeje a tu orden...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 9, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> El paisano Yoangel Lazaro se llama Yoangel Lazaro en el facebook!


Exactamente! Es mi nombre y apellido 

Me di una vuelta por el "cara e libro", y algo me dice que Meliklos es Melissa Kloster.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 9, 2010)

mmm, Yo ya ni he visto la cuenta del failbook, me voy a dar una vueltecita... fiiiu fiiiu...


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

Hay pero de que cosas se entera uno... jajaja


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 10, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Me di una vuelta por el "cara e libro", y algo me dice que Meliklos es Melissa Kloster.



pero si era facilisimo!  si señor...
igual ojo que soy una del monton...hay miles de Melissa Kloster en el face...:enfadado:
pero estoy en la lista de amigos del foro 


la verdad es q*UE* tengo una tremenda intriga por saber quien es Fonogazo en el face! 
no se sie está...pero ese avatar me intimida... será asi en la realidad??


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

Como no se me habia ocurrido el grupo de FE!!!... Ahora mismo voy a indagar mas chismes... jajaja

Por cierto meli, estan divertidos tus tenis de arena...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 10, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> ...quien es Fonogazo en el face!
> no se sie está...pero ese avatar me intimida... será asi en la realidad?


Peor...

Es un personaje aún más siniestro, misterioso y sombrío, con poderes que exceden los que el entendimiento humano puede procesar.
No sólo te será difícil encontrarlo (quizá ya lo hayas hecho), sino que de hacerlo puede obligar a tu mente a nublarse y olvidarlo. No preguntes cómo se entera de que lo encontraste ni cómo nubla tu pensamiento, es algo incomprensible.

Dicen los que alguna vez incursionaron en las oscuras artes de la nigromancia que tiene la capacidad de caminar sin apenas apoyar los talones, casi como flotando, etéreo... Esa cualidad es propia de espíritus poderosos y oscuros. 
Yo no lo buscaría mucho, porque correría el riesgo de encontrarlo...

Muajajajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Peor...
> 
> Es un personaje aún más siniestro, misterioso y sombrío, con poderes que exceden los que el entendimiento humano puede procesar.
> No sólo te será difícil encontrarlo (quizá ya lo hayas hecho), sino que de hacerlo puede obligar a tu mente a nublarse y olvidarlo. No preguntes cómo se entera de que lo encontraste ni cómo nubla tu pensamiento, es algo incomprensible.
> ...




Vaya, si que suena aterrador!!!


----------



## HADES (Ago 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Peor...
> 
> Es un personaje aún más siniestro, misterioso y sombrío, con poderes que exceden los que el entendimiento humano puede procesar.
> No sólo te será difícil encontrarlo (quizá ya lo hayas hecho), sino que de hacerlo puede obligar a tu mente a nublarse y olvidarlo. No preguntes cómo se entera de que lo encontraste ni cómo nubla tu pensamiento, es algo incomprensible.
> ...



Por como te he notado hoy juraria que no sos vos................

bueno si ; pero en una de tus polifaseticas personalidades propias del Cachomancer y pos con fogo que si tiene vaya que sino!!! tiene permisos de admin 2 in 1 be the same!!

saludos! cacho!!


----------



## lubeck (Ago 10, 2010)

> Peor...
> 
> Es un personaje aún más siniestro, misterioso y sombrío, con poderes que exceden los que el entendimiento humano puede procesar.



cuando supe del facebook a los dos primeros que busque fue a ti cacho y a  fogonazo, de ti si me acuerdo, pero de fogonazo noooooooo.... sera que mi entendimiento no lo pudo procesar y lo olvide... lo encontraría...  sera cie849ojjf  [System failure] [Error] [Reboot System]

EDITO:


De que esta hablando... ya se me olvido... 

Saludos...


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 10, 2010)

gracias antiworl por lo de las zapas jeje... pero se me rompieron rapido... me salieron medias baratonas 

mmmm...cual es el nombre en el face de fogo????QUIERO SABERRRR!!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 10, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> gracias antiworl por lo de las zapas jeje... pero se me rompieron rapido... me salieron medias baratonas
> 
> mmmm...cual es el nombre en el face de fogo????QUIERO SABERRRR!!!!!


Es que el que trata de develarlo sufre de un repentino ataque de amnesia!


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

Como van las apuestas de que fogonazo es develado?


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 10, 2010)

muy buena idea la del face ... ya me uno inmediatamente....


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 10, 2010)

Candidatos posibles a ser fogonazo:
Manu Gomez
Tony Marcos
Renato Polo

Despues me dedico a darle otra espulgada al face... a ver si doy ...


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 11, 2010)

pero quien va a desmentirlo???

no creo que fogonazo lo diga..y cualquiera de los de la lista de antiworld  puede decir que es, como que no es....
que problema!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> ....no creo que fogonazo lo diga..y cualquiera de ellos puede decir que es, como que o es....


Que Fogonazo diga ¿ Que cosa ?
¿ De que me estoy perdiendo ?


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 11, 2010)

estás unido al grupo del facebook fogo??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> estás unido al grupo del facebook fogo??


Nones, en todo caso, tal vez, algún día me inscriba en 


​


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2010)

Pensé que se había metido un bicho a mi pantalla (es de plasma) 



> Que Fogonazo diga ¿ Que cosa ?



Una pregunta fogonazo que significa el bichito ese (cucaracha???) dando vueltas en forma de 8???

Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2010)

Es un "Bichito" recorriendo una banda de Moebius, que es una superficie con una sola cara y un solo borde, o componente de contorno.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2010)

> Es un "Bichito" recorriendo una banda de Moebius



si imagine que no era escogido al azar y tenia un significado... 
hoy aprendo algo nuevo... no sabia de la existencia de la banda....

Gracias...
Saludos...
EDITO...
aaahhhh... yo lo relacionaba con el infinito....


----------



## Cacho (Ago 11, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nones, en todo caso, tal vez, algún día...


No ... Me arruinaste la pavada mágica de más arriba 


Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 11, 2010)

Entonces fogonazo es aun mas introvertido... interesante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Entonces fogonazo es aun mas introvertido... interesante.



Solo reservado.
Tan reservado que, tal vez niegue el tener una cuenta solo con el fin de mantener mi siniestro anonimato. . . . . . .

Ver el archivo adjunto 33072​


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 12, 2010)

bueno, bueno....con solo ver esa foto mas de cerca no me da ganas de saber...

me rindo...que lo busque otro...no quiero tener pesadillas ni sufrir amnesia!


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 12, 2010)

Me gustan los retos... pero sin cuenta no se vale... Asi se vuelve imposible.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 12, 2010)

Puede que lo tenga y lo niegue.
Puede que no lo tenga y lo afirme.
Puede que ni lo tenga ni lo afirme.
O puede que nada de esto sea relevante y sea más claro y evidente cómo hallarlo... Quién sabe...

Hay cosas que es mejor ignorar.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 12, 2010)

Es que cuando me estoy bañando, me aburro, y pensar en esto hace que la tarea sea menos tediosa... jajaja

P.D. Y chin chin el que alburie ... estamos en armisticio temporal.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 12, 2010)

¿Cuando te estás bañando pensás en la "foto sexy" de Fogonazo y cómo será en la vida real para no aburrirte?

Vea, me preocupa usted, joven...


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 12, 2010)

A ver cacho, no te me proyectes... yo estaba hablando de como resolver la identidad. Hablo del problema, como ingeniero, mi objetivo en la vida es encontrar soluciones practicas.

Pero no te apures, te dejo que fogonazo te haga lo suyo... jajaja.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 12, 2010)

> Puede que lo tenga y lo niegue.
> Puede que no lo tenga y lo afirme.
> Puede que ni lo tenga ni lo afirme.
> O puede que nada de esto sea relevante y sea más claro y evidente cómo hallarlo... Quién sabe...





> cómo será en la vida real



Me dan ganas de intentarlo otra vez... pero si ya sufro de lagunas mentales... lo próximo no será un derrame cerebral...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 12, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Pero no te apures, te dejo que fogonazo te haga lo suyo... jajaja.


¿Fogonazo? ¿Hubo un fogonazo? ¿Qué pasó? ¿Quién es usted?

Malditos poderes mentales...


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 13, 2010)

si los poderes de fogonazo percutan contra Dios (Cacho), que es fogonazo????


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 13, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> si los poderes de fogonazo percutan contra Dios (Cacho), que es fogonazo????


Mejor no preguntes, fogonazo te enviará a sus agentes


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 13, 2010)

UFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MENOS MAL!!!!

crei que me iba a mandar a los "otros" agentes....


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 13, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> UFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MENOS MAL!!!!
> 
> crei que me iba a mandar a los "otros" agentes....


No, los primeros los envia cuando alguien trata de indagar, estos los envia es cuando alguien lo descubre


----------



## HADES (Ago 13, 2010)

Y aun en raros y extraños casos en los que hubiese alguien con una "suerte de principiante" de haber logrado evadir o derrotar a estos 2 primeros agentes Fogonazo envia a su mas y mejor discipulo:

Solo notese el parecido:

HADES:




Fogonazo:


----------



## Cacho (Ago 13, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> si los poderes de fogonazo percutan contra Dios (Cacho)...



Ningún dios, el del avatar es Caronte 



Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Ago 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ningún dios, el del avatar es Caronte
> 
> 
> En la mitología griega, Caronte (en griego antiguo Χάρων Khárôn, ‘brillo intenso’) era el barquero de Hades, el encargado de guiar las sombras errantes de los difuntos recientes de un lado a otro del río Aqueronte si tenían un óbolo para pagar el viaje, razón por la cual en la Antigua Grecia  los cadáveres se enterraban con una moneda bajo la lengua. Aquellos que no podían pagar tenían que vagar cien años por las riberas del Aqueronte, hasta que Caronte accedía a portearlos sin cobrar.
> ...


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 13, 2010)

Cacho no es caronte... es CACHOnte!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 13, 2010)

¿Qué explicación necesitás?


Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Ago 13, 2010)

el avatar por supuesto......que te llevo a elegirlo?  por ej el mio es por que soy un GATO tocando la viola je 


lo de portearlos sin pagar lo dejemos ahi....


----------



## HADES (Ago 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ningún dios, el del avatar es Caronte
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo diria que si puesto que caronte no es un dios


----------



## lubeck (Ago 13, 2010)

> me podrias explicar el por que de las cosas?





> el encargado de guiar las sombras errantes



yo creo que aqui esta el porque...

A algunos nos guía al conocimiento y a otros nos guía a moderación, pero de que nos guía nos guía


----------



## Cacho (Ago 13, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> que te llevo a elegirlo?


De la época de los avatares malvados (después de Chucky) me acordé de la leyenda de Caronte.
Él cruzaba almas al otro lado del río Estigia, cruzaba muertos para que llegaran a su destino final. Hay posts que necesitan llegar a su destino y yo simplemente los cruzo hasta Moderación.

No usaré un barquito tan glamoroso como el de él, pero bueno, es lo que hay.

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 13, 2010)

Pero en moderacion a muchos los recibimos con unos elegantes albures y unas bromas discretas.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 13, 2010)

y el de los biszcos... de tu perfil???

tiene algun significado???


----------



## angel36 (Ago 13, 2010)

en verdad hay que pensar lateralmente de ves en cuando jajajaj....


----------



## Cacho (Ago 13, 2010)

Tuve un dèja vu... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/historia-detras-tu-avatar-28356/

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Ago 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Tuve un dèja vu... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/historia-detras-tu-avatar-28356/
> 
> Saludos




curioso?

pero igual ni yo hace poco sabia de la existencia del tema


----------



## Cacho (Ago 14, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> y el de los biszcos... de tu perfil?


¿Este?







No es de bizcos, es sólo una ilusión óptica. Es notable cómo uno puede engañarse aún viendo las cosas...

Acá hay un par más (están en el mismo álbum de mi perfil )











Saludos​


----------



## lubeck (Ago 14, 2010)

> ¿Este?



Si ese... no me puse a verlo detenidamente... pero se mueven... 



> Es notable cómo uno puede engañarse aún viendo las cosas...


muy cierto... siempre hay que detenerse a observar las cosas y verlas desde diferentes puntos de vista...

saludos...


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 15, 2010)

Otra vez fumando semiconductores piratas?¿?


----------



## angel36 (Ago 15, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Otra vez fumando semiconductores piratas?¿?






 era por eso entonces......


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Este?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not Again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HADES (Ago 15, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Otra vez fumando semiconductores piratas?¿?



Otra vez fumando semiconductores piratas?¿?  esa no me la sabia!


----------



## lubeck (Ago 15, 2010)

> Otra vez fumando semiconductores piratas?¿?



Ahhhh.. es por eso...

crei que se movian, hoy ya no se mueven 

naaaa... yo veo que se mueven....
bueno el ultimo no, nada mas da la apariencia de que estuvieran torcidos los círculos...


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 15, 2010)

CUIDADO!!!!
es un truco de Cacho para la amnesia!!!
recuerden que tambien es moderador, tiene los poderes!!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 15, 2010)

San Cacho Tableo, tiene poderes divinos... Y una tabla muy poderosa. El misterioso es fogonazo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> San Cacho Tableo, tiene poderes divinos... Y una tabla muy poderosa. El misterioso es fogonazo.



cacho avisa ,fogo no


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 16, 2010)

desde que lo pusieron escondido atras en la caja de arena, me da mas miedo....

ya no es respeto....es miedo....


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 16, 2010)

Si de algo me puedo jactar de los moderadores, es que son sumamente responsables, imparciales y sobre todo respetuosos... incluso cuando hacen burla a los tableados.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2010)

cuando llegue al foro tenia un ratoncito de avatar,era cerebro y ya le temía ,cuando al fin ya no le temí 
zassss sin previo aviso me dejo un punto de sancion y siendo no culpable ,ase bien su trabajo no ay que temerle e mansito ,


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 16, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> San Cacho Tableo, tiene poderes divinos... Y una tabla muy poderosa. El misterioso es fogonazo.



Cuando fuma semiconductores piratas entra en estado de trance y le vienen los poderes divinos... es alli cuando toma su remo y se pone a pasear mensajes por el rio del foro hasta moderacion...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2010)

> Cuando fuma semiconductores piratas entra en estado de trance y le vienen los poderes divinos... es alli cuando toma su remo y se pone a pasear mensajes por el rio del foro hasta moderacion...


si no que lo sacas torciendole el brazo chico3001
jeje
recuerdo en un tema que el lo decia,porque lo retaste por andar metido en tus dominios ,los pic
saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 16, 2010)

Ha si, recuerdo esa, pero no lo reto, le dijo asi de broma, que andaba haciendo fuera de su olla... y metiendo cuchara en plato ageno.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2010)

siii bueno fue algo cómico al rey julien le gusto   y lo recordó ,tengo memoria de  elefante y recuerdo casi todo todo 
en esa ocasión me e reído mucho ,ya me lo imaginaba a cacho siendo llevado por chico 2000 era, ey se cambio el numero y recién me doy cuenta


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 16, 2010)

tsunamí115 dijo:


> si no que lo sacas torciendole el brazo chico3001
> jeje
> recuerdo en un tema que el lo decia,porque lo retaste por andar metido en tus dominios ,los pic
> saludos



 jajaja si... fue en broma...



tsunamí115 dijo:


> siii bueno fue algo cómico al rey julien le gusto   y lo recordó ,tengo memoria de  elefante y recuerdo casi todo todo
> en esa ocasión me e reído mucho ,ya me lo imaginaba a cacho siendo llevado por chico 2000 era, ey se cambio el numero y recién me doy cuenta



Mi nick original era Chico2001, pero cuando vino el cambio de milenio tuve que actualizarme o quedarme en el pasado... asi que le sume 1000 años al nick original y tener algo de tiempo de sobra.. pss:


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 16, 2010)

Tiempo... silencioso y sutil, inexorable y nunca perdona.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Tiempo... silencioso y sutil, inexorable y nunca perdona.



si ya ves los resultados era 2001 y no 2000 ,estoy perdiendo memoria de a poco ,el año que viene lo recordare como 1900


----------



## Heiner (Ago 16, 2010)

Jajajaa buena esa!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 26, 2010)

*@antiworldx* Si visitas Venezuela alguna vez, no uses el nombre "parga" te lo digo como un hermano!


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 27, 2010)

Y eso por que, quien tiene broncas con mi apellido? jejeje, que curioso. Mi papa nunca ha tenido problemas cuando ha ido. Ni le han advertido nada los doctores con los que se reune.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 27, 2010)

Es que aqui parga significa gay, loca, etc...  A de ser que no le comentan nada por vergüenza, ademas no creo que los doctores usen ese lenguaje...


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 27, 2010)

¬¬ y quien fue el ... individuo que ensucio el apellido? (si, si me calo)


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 27, 2010)

Cheee... (Ups se me olvidó que no soy Argentino) 

Ratmayor tiene razón. A lo que Mexicanos llaman... (¿como era?) Albur.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 27, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> ¬¬ y quien fue el ... individuo que ensucio el apellido? (si, si me calo)


Bueno, bueno, solo trata de que el coyotito no se entere


----------



## Cacho (Ago 27, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, solo trata de que el coyotito no se entere


Ya mismo le mando un MP avisándole que no entre a este post y que no lea lo que hay más arriba.

Más vale prevenir que curar, ¿no?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 8, 2010)

Y yo que tenia pensando poner un anuncio en neon que dijera: "Coyote, mira por aqui..." sabes, psicologia inversa... 0=)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 8, 2010)

Continuando con el tema de adivinar...


Cacho, ¿Ésta es tu hermana?


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 9, 2010)

cuñao                !


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Continuando con el tema de adivinar...
> 
> 
> Cacho, ¿Ésta es tu hermana?


No                                        .


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 9, 2010)

Bu, entonces no eres mi cuñao.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

Si querés a mi hermana, te la regalo; pero no acepto devoluciones. Y te las vas a tener que ver con el marido.

Y con ella.


Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 9, 2010)

Por eso digo, que no eres mi cuñao... jajajaja


----------



## sammaael (Sep 9, 2010)

uyuyui yo no me meteria con las keres, las hermanas de caronte no deben ser muy buenas


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> No                                        .




¿Entonces es tu hija?


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Si querés a mi hermana, te la regalo; pero no acepto devoluciones. Y te las vas a tener que ver con el marido.
> 
> Y con ella.
> 
> ...



AJajja, En que se meten estos chicos,  ¿ o no Cacho..?

Es ella:

http://es-la.facebook.com/people/Nela-Wall/1187567641

D`oh!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

Tenés razón Tukurutumon.

Peeeeero... Vos dejame nomás que en una de esas hasta le consigo un candidato (más) y ya le paso todo el problema al incauto que se ofrezca...
Como decimos acá, "no avivés giles"


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Tenés razón Tukurutumon.
> 
> Peeeeero... Vos dejame nomás que en una de esas hasta le consigo un candidato (más) y ya le paso todo el problema al incauto que se ofrezca...
> Como decimos acá, "no avivés giles"



Bueno, lo dejo en tus "especialisticas" Manos.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Tenés razón Tukurutumon.
> 
> Peeeeero... Vos dejame nomás que en una de esas hasta le consigo un candidato (más) y ya le paso todo el problema al incauto que se ofrezca...
> Como decimos acá, "no avivés giles"




Ojala no me encuentres con mi amigo *branca* cerca....sino capas y todo que me anoto a cuñao!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> ¿Entonces es tu hija?


 No me imagino a *cacho* de suegro...


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 10, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No me imagino a *cacho* de suegro...



En que momento pasamos de cuñaos a suegros? 
La diferencia entre los cuñaos y los suegros... es que los cuñaos te los ganas con unas buenas pedas... y a los suegros... es mejor tratarlos punto y a parte.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 10, 2010)

no confundir la calvicie de cacho con avanzada edad, es todo culpa de la electronica
no creo que tenga una hija tan crecidita


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 10, 2010)

iba a salir con un albur del nivel coyotazo, pero respeto mucho la tabla de cacho... jajaja


----------



## Tavo (Sep 10, 2010)

Bueno, no se quien cuernos es esta, pero me encantó esto -->


antiworldx dijo:


> cuñao!


JEJE!! 
Yo tampoco me imagino a Cacho de suegro. Ni de cuñado. Pero creo que para poner esa foto en Face, me parece que ésta jermu está tirando la caña a ver si pesca algo, y quien sabe, capáz que Cacho dentro de un tiempo tiene un pariente de Foros de Electrónica!!! 

Bueno, y si fuera ésta, no está nada mal eh, más de uno quisiera ser un Siberiano!! JAJAJA!!! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
No será ésta??
Va, dijo que tiene marido y todo... Más o menos coincide... JEJE!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Giulia Cazzaniga
Elisa Cazzaniga
Flavia Cazzaniga
Chiara Cazzaniga
Elisa Cazzaniga
Lusana Cazzaniga
Martina Cazzaniga
Gaia Cazzaniga
Martina Cazzaniga
Anna Cazzaniga
Silvia Cazzaniga
Debora Cazzaniga
Clarissa Cazzaniga Maaaaamiitaa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vero Cazzaniga

Paaaaa!!! Que pedazo de apellido!! Unas minas!... Una más buena que la otra!!


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 10, 2010)

pero estas minas estan todas en vikini??????
o te elegiste las que cumplan esa caracterisrica???
jajaja....si es el mismo apellido de cacho, se supone que cacho debe tener rasgos como el de las chicas jajaja


----------



## Tavo (Sep 10, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> pero estas minas estan todas en vikini??????
> o te elegiste las que cumplan esa caracterisrica???
> jajaja....si es el mismo apellido de cacho, se supone que cacho debe tener rasgos como el de las chicas jajaja



Nop!
Elegí las que estaban "safables" y en el buscador de Facebook!
Por dios, que vergüenza, no pensé que este post también lo visitaban las mujeres...  Es que parezco un tanto "baboso", y no lo soy .

Che, vos tenés Facebook? (MeliKlos)


PS: -->
Ubicación: En el sur de Argentina...
A ver, a ver... Puede ser en Rio Negro o Neuquén? Adiviné?


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 10, 2010)

jajaja see! asi es! por ahi....y mas para el oeste...a ver si acertas!
y si señor, tengo feisbuk! jeje 

y estoy agregada en el foro...no creo que tardes mucho en encontrarme...no me gaste con el nick jeje


----------



## Tavo (Sep 10, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> jajaja see! asi es! por ahi....y mas para el oeste...a ver si acertas!
> y si señor, tengo feisbuk! jeje
> 
> y estoy agregada en el foro...no creo que tardes mucho en encontrarme...no me gaste con el nick jeje



Al rato que escribí el comment te encontré en la adictiva red social (no al menos para mi ).
Tienes una nueva solicitud de amistad pendiente.
///Agregar a mis amigos/// - ///Ignorar solicitud de amistad///.


Y por donde vivís, ajá.
Es en la provincia de Neuquén.
En la ciudad de Neuquén, San Martín de los Andes, o Junín de los Andes. (O Plottier).
Está difícil adivinar...

!sodulaS
ovaT

PS: Mirar con espejo.


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 10, 2010)

ok! cuando entre voy a poner "ignor..."jajaja naaa...bienvenido sea! 
y estas cerca...pero diria mas al sur todavia y no en neuquen...listo! pan comido che!!

sabes que no entendi el ps...????


----------



## Tavo (Sep 10, 2010)

Es que es medio raro que vivas en Chubut, o Santa Cruz, y menos en Usuhaia...

Como dijiste "jajaja see! asi es! por ahi....y *mas para el oeste*...a ver si acertas!" y no dijiste para el Sur, entonces di por hecho que era Neuquén.

Bueno, de mi parte, apuesto que no conocés mi ciudad, ni nunca la escuchaste nombrar... ¿?

Y sobre el "PS" no te preocupes, era una pavada (un conjunto de pavos ).


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 10, 2010)

jajaja che...Bahia BLanca! obvio que la conozco! bueno, no la fui a visitar pero tengo varios conocidos que vienen de ahi 
muy tranquila dicen todos!! no se ahora jeje

y vivo en Rio Negro, la ciudad de los lagos!!  yeah!!!
jajaja me amto esa foto


----------



## Tavo (Sep 10, 2010)

No, no, no señorita!   
Te contesto citando un comentario tuyo:


Meliklos dijo:


> ... pan comido che!!




Si leés bien en mi perfil donde dice "Ubicación" verás que dice *PSEUDO* Bahía Blanca...

Eso quiere decir que *NO* es bahía blanca!

Lo puse así porque si pongo el nombre de mi ciudad, probablemente dos o tres sabrán donde queda. Pista: "Temas empezados por Tavo10"

Listo.
Me voy a hacer la comidaaa!!
Tavo.

PS: Yo nací en Río Negro, soy del sur igual que vos!! Y extraño mucho! Nací en la ciudad de Cipolletti. Viví ahí hasta el año 1998, después, por cuestiones de trabajo (mis viejos) y familia nos vinimos a vivir a este pueblo de m***da!! ¿Se entiende?

Extraño el surrr!!!


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 10, 2010)

ajaa!!! asi que de Pigüé????

no, la verdad que no lo conozco...que tan malo puede ser?? es muy chico???
capaz estas acostumbrado a ciudades algo mas grandes...cipo es media grandecita!
yo vivo en Bariloche 

provecho che!! ya me diste hambre...creo que tambien me voy a comer...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Si querés a mi hermana, te la regalo; pero no acepto devoluciones. Y te las vas a tener que ver con el marido.
> 
> Y con ella......



Y con los Neozelandeses


----------



## angel36 (Sep 10, 2010)

Solo que te van a recibir así......


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2010)

Los All Blacks bailan un Haka...

Los de verdad se ven más o menos como el de este video (entre los 25s y el minuto, más o menos)





Yo ví en vivo algo así y la verdad que meten un poco de miedo los tipos estos (el Haka que yo ví estaba hecho por 6 nomás)... Por más que antes ellos mismos te explicaban qué hacían y qué era cada cosa.
Son gente muy simpática y amable, pero se ponen a hacer un Haka y... mamita...

Más con los tatuajes. En el video varios están pintados, pero se ven esos tatuajes en la calle. Ya con eso solito dan un poco de cosita.


Insisto, si alguien se quiere llevar a mi hermana... No hay devoluciones.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 10, 2010)

el objetivo es ese...meter miedo es una danza guerrera que curiosamente intenta evitar el enfrentamiento....en verdad trataban de meter miedo y que se fueran...y no meter palos y terminar golpeado.....ja

voy abuscar un haka que vi por ahi traducido  el que puse yo no estaba del todo claro...ademas de estar en ingles.....

PD: puse a los All blacks.....porque me tira el rugby...jajaj

el año que viene ya empezamos el 4 naciones....los pumas... nueva zelanda, australia, sudafrica...

una pavada...como dijo tavo...jajaj

E insisto con lo del branca....jajajjaj


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> el objetivo es ese...meter miedo es una danza guerrera que curiosamente intenta evitar el enfrentamiento....en verdad trataban de meter miedo y que se fueran...y no meter palos y terminar golpeado.....ja


El objetivo del Haka era (es) prepararse física y mentalmente para el enfrentamiento. No trataban de ahuyentar a nadie, sino de meterles miedo para que les fuera más fácil espanzurrarlos.

Enemigo atemorizado por la horda de monos descontrolados haciendo un Haka (de a cientos se hacía la cosa...) y los otros, envalentonados y medio sacados después de hacer el baile...
Los tipos ganaban muchas veces 

La cosa es que como cada uno de los grupos hacía su Haka, ambos estaban bastante iguales y eran más o menos inmunes al cuiqui de la visión de semejante espectáculo. Conclusión: Se achuraban de lo lindo.

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 10, 2010)

Bueno.... si no es tu hermana, tampoco tu hija... por descarte sólo puede ser tu prima.


(y dale con lo mismo.... es que no me la puedo sacar de la mente jejej)


----------



## angel36 (Sep 10, 2010)

bue como siempre...me dejas pensando ...je

bue sera asi...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2010)

Palabras más, palabras menos (aguanten Los Rodriguez) eso fue lo que me explicó el maorí del Haka que vi allá.

Y eran un montón de pueblos polinesios, todos guerreros, que se odiaban entre sí los que colonizaron las islas, así que te imaginarás que se daban unas lindas murras cada vez que podían.
Después llegaron los ingleses y se fue todo al tarro.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 11, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> (y dale con lo mismo.... es que no me la puedo sacar de la mente jejej)


Yo menos. Hasta la tengo en el cara é libro


----------



## Tavo (Sep 11, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> (y dale con lo mismo.... es que no me la puedo sacar de la mente jejej)


Cacho, ya somos tres, no le esquives más al bulto, ni salgas diciendo otra sarta de huevadas; al punto y conciso.
Esa chica del "cara é libro" (me gusta esa denominación ) es: --> "X"

Dale, solo tenés que reemplazar la "X" por una relación de parentesco... No es muy complicado che...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2010)

La maniobra es simple: La agregan a su car'e libro y le preguntan. No tengo nada que hacer en el asunto yo.

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Sep 11, 2010)

jajaaj vaya vaya ahi quedaron los buitres


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2010)

Precisamente: Los buitres comen carne muerta, pero no pueden matar nada 

Yo no voy a andar sacrificando animales para darles de comer...


----------



## angel36 (Sep 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Precisamente: Los buitres comen carne muerta, pero no pueden matar nada
> 
> Yo no voy a andar sacrificando animales para darles de comer...






juaaaaaaaa!!!.....


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 11, 2010)

Mas directo y ceertero no pudo ser... jajajajaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> La maniobra es simple: La agregan a su car'e libro y le preguntan. No tengo nada que hacer en el asunto yo.
> 
> Saludos



Se puede simplificar aún más: Se le puede preguntar directamente mediante un mensaje privado, primo .


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 19, 2010)

Roberto Salinas es "elosciloscopio"....


----------



## webster26 (Sep 19, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Roberto Salinas es "elosciloscopio"....



como que te falto un espacio en la palabra no???


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 19, 2010)

Asi es su nickname, sin espacios.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 19, 2010)

angel36 en el face soy yo =)


----------



## webster26 (Sep 20, 2010)

ahhhhhhh mi no saber sorry


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 20, 2010)

yo no soy el gustavo raichel .asi que no molesten,ni siquiera soy moise 
ni rebeca mi mujer tampoco es moise


----------



## webster26 (Sep 20, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo no soy el gustavo raichel .asi que no molesten,ni siquiera soy moise
> ni rebeca mi mujer tampoco es moise



no pues tu eres el rey julien no???? o ya eres moris??


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 1, 2010)

'Sophia Pineda es sp_27 

(bien, palomo )


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

vivimos mas de ilusiones que de otra cosa pero nada es peor que la verdad... (nestor gaudier)


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 11, 2011)

No había leído esto, no se vale delatar Hammer, yo no pregunté por aquí


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 12, 2011)

Jjajaa sorry.... pero en ese consiste el fuego, digo, juego.... =P


Puedes delatarme si quieres....


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 13, 2011)

Yo siempre pensé que el nickname de FOGONAZO era por que cuando estaba creando su perfil si distrajo pufff condensador de 20.000uF mal polarizado PLUMMMM "··%$/%&($&%( FOGONAZO

Nota: tenia entendido por fogonazo es que algo explota y sale candela o un fogonazo...

A por cierto aquí dejo mi link quien guste me agrega http://www.facebook.com/Andres2Lopez 

Por cierto cordialmente invitados al Carnaval de Barranquilla desde ya estamos en Pre-Carnavales rumba corrida, cultura, buen ambiente, agua, niñas lindas


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

Bueno, a desquitarme ya que me dieron permiso, Hammer facer se llama luis muñoz 
Aunque seguro que si leo más atrás ya lo dijeron

Por cierto Angel, la foto de mi facebook a la que le diste "me gusta" a mi no me gusta, ni sabía que la podías ver :cabezon:, otras fotos mejores y tuviste que ver esa donde salgo horrible


----------



## Imzas (Ene 14, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/ReximientoDeContactos
mi link por si acaso alguien quiere agregarme . SP_27 cual de todas las sofia pineda eres tU? :S. Salieron varias en los resultados. Agregue a la primera pero nos e si eres tu y si me agregaras . Hammer, me paso otro tanto pues la combinacion de tu nombre y apellido es muy comun, podrian poner al menos el segundo apellido .


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 14, 2011)

Mi segundo nombre es Alonso


----------



## Tavo (Ene 14, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> http://www.facebook.com/#!/ReximientoDeContactos
> mi link por si acaso alguien quiere agregarme . SP_27 cual de todas las sofia pineda eres tU? :S. Salieron varias en los resultados. Agregue a la primera pero nos e si eres tu y si me agregaras . Hammer, me paso otro tanto pues la combinacion de tu nombre y apellido es muy comun, podrian poner al menos el segundo apellido .


Es muy fácil darte cuenta de quienes son, porque la mayoría es miembro (se ha unido) es esto:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/group.php?gid=116645395018212

Es Foros de Electronica en Facebook. Es un grupo. La mayoría somos miembros.
De este modo, revisás los miembros que tiene y te das cuenta... 

Saludos.

sp_27... 
http://www.facebook.com/sophia.pineda
Hammer Facer... 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1408764362

*PS: El coyote tiene Facebook? *
PS2: Yo soy re obsesivo con las personas (que tienen perfil en FB)... Se me antoja encontrar a alguna, y no pasa 1 hora que ya encontré su perfil. Me doy maña de la forma que sea, buscando por cualquier lado, hasta que la encuentro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2011)

tavo encontro al lemur


----------



## Tavo (Ene 14, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> tavo encontro al lemur


Te saludé en el chay y te fuiste!! 

Che, poné esa foto de perfil que te sugerí, está genial!!!

Un abrazo, mi querido Lemur!!  

PS: Para el que no sabe:
Lemur = Rey Julien = [no se si es la voluntad del lemur revelar su perfil en Facebook, por eso edité el mensaje]


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 14, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> No había leído esto, no se vale delatar Hammer, yo no pregunté por aquí



Se me había olvidado decirte.... yo te descubrí y lo dije por acá; después te re-descubrió Mafalda por allá 

Y el foro y el grupo de facebook... son parte de la misma comunidad....




PD.: El lemur es Gustavo Cof (ya lo sabía)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2011)

en realidad ni lo uso al chat,ni sabia que tenia chat esa cosa


----------



## Tavo (Ene 14, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en realidad ni lo uso al chat,ni sabia que tenia chat *esa cosa*


  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 14, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *PS: El coyote tiene Facebook? *




Por lo que sé..... no tiene ni nombre.... creo que menos cara.... jaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2011)

no es broma ,es verdad ¡¡¡


----------



## Tavo (Ene 14, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Por lo que sé..... no tiene ni nombre.... creo que menos cara.... jaja


SII!!! Encontré al coyoteee!!! 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000739643103

Helminto.. G. (Gusano)  

JEJEJE!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 14, 2011)

Jaja y es *venezolano*!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 14, 2011)

A de ser un homologo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 14, 2011)

O una sucursal de Coyote Inc. jaja


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 14, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> http://www.facebook.com/#!/ReximientoDeContactos
> mi link por si acaso alguien quiere agregarme . SP_27 cual de todas las sofia pineda eres tU? :S. Salieron varias en los resultados. Agregue a la primera pero nos e si eres tu y si me agregaras . Hammer, me paso otro tanto pues la combinacion de tu nombre y apellido es muy comun, podrian poner al menos el segundo apellido .


Hola Jazminia, de seguro que ninguna de las que te salió soy yo, porque primero soy: Sophia, no Sofia, y como no tenemos amigos en común nunca te voy a aparecer, pues la privacidad de mi facebook está así, pero me adelanté en agregarte, mi foto de perfil es la gata que puse en el thread Fotos de Nosotr@s



Hammer Facer dijo:


> ...PD.: El lemur es Gustavo Cof (ya lo sabía)


Que bueno que me avisaste, él me agregó y como no supe quien es casi le doy a "ignorar"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2011)

casi lemur  apaleado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¿


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 14, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Que bueno que me avisaste, él me agregó y como no supe quien es casi le doy a "ignorar"





No te preocupes; puedes agregarlo, pero ignorarlo.... jaja


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 14, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> No te preocupes; puedes agregarlo, pero ignorarlo.... jaja


jajaja, muy buena esa


----------



## Imzas (Ene 14, 2011)

Ya te agregue sophia, y envie invitaciones a cacho y hammer, espero me acepten .


----------



## Tavo (Ene 14, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Ya te agregue sophia, y envie invitaciones a cacho y hammer, espero me acepten .


Te gané de mano para decirte que ya te aceptaron (Cacho y Hammer).
Jeje!, no conozco su perfil (de ellos) ni tengo acceso, solo es una intuición.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 14, 2011)

Wow, Tavo!


Qué comes que adivinas?


jaja


----------



## Imzas (Ene 16, 2011)

Grcias por agregarme amiguitos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 17, 2011)

De nada, amiga!


----------



## HADES (Ene 17, 2011)

a ver paleta al q*UE* adivinive quien soy XDDDDDDDDDD

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 17, 2011)

HADES dijo:


> a ver paleta al q adivinive quien soy XDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> saludos



eso es mas fácil que tomarle la leche al gato ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ sony peralta


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso es mas fácil que tomarle la leche al gato ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ sony peralta



Si, acertó el Lemur.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 18, 2011)

Ja!



Llegué tarde a la adivinación.... u.u


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 18, 2011)

Que bien que avisaron, porque ya le iba a ignorar la invitación


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 18, 2011)

Ojo, les recuerdo que estoy aca: http://www.facebook.com/SMIRatmayor jejeje 

Saludos...


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 19, 2011)

Rata de dos patas... jajajaja... les encantara!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

Vean a quien me encontré 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/ejtagle


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 19, 2011)

Y si es el mismo eduardo???


----------



## Tavo (Ene 19, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Y si es el mismo eduardo???



Si, tengo la certeza que es el, EJ Tagle. Posta.

Che!!! Miren esto!!! Quien es??? 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/162298-rataro-inc/


Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Y si es el mismo eduardo???


Totalmente seguro... 


Tavo dijo:


> Che!!! Miren esto!!! Quien es???
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/162298-rataro-inc/
> 
> 
> Saludos!


Estan suplantando mi fama!! es una imitacion china!!! :enfadado:




> Acerca de Rataro INC
> Ubicación: Ratarolandia
> Intereses: Dibujar *rataridades y coyotadas*
> Ocupación: Dueño en empresa de diseño gráfico Rataro INC


WTF??????????????????????????


----------



## dcastibl1 (Ene 19, 2011)

una pista para q me encuentren: bruce lee


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2011)

Que raro, pareciera que te andan comiendo el trabajo Ratmayor!


----------



## Dano (Ene 19, 2011)

Ojo con las normas.

*1.4 Los usuarios sólo podrán tener una cuenta por persona, y cada cuenta podrá ser manejada por una persona únicamente. Las cuentas adicionales podrán ser suspendidas sin aviso previo o posterior.*

Avisado, aunque entiendo que es joda y todo lindo, puede generar problemas a futuro con cuentas fantasmas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

pero   que es broma el rataro ? o es otro  usuario?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Ojo con las normas.
> 
> *1.4 Los usuarios sólo podrán tener una cuenta por persona, y cada cuenta podrá ser manejada por una persona únicamente. Las cuentas adicionales podrán ser suspendidas sin aviso previo o posterior.*
> 
> Avisado, aunque entiendo que es joda y todo lindo, puede generar problemas a futuro con cuentas fantasmas.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero que es broma el rataro ? o es otro usuario?


OJO! Es otro usuario! No tengo nada que ver con ese personaje 

​


----------



## Tavo (Ene 19, 2011)

Vengo a aclarar las cosas y a hacerme responsable por lo que hice. 

La cosa fue así: Solo por bromear a RatM, creé la cuenta "Rataro INC", pero sin ningún motivo de hacer algún mal, solo lo hice por hacer una broma. En realidad, no me di cuenta de la pavada que hice, y no medí las consecuencias.
Pido disculpas formalmente a todos por este medio, y quiero que sepan que esto no va a volver a suceder bajo ningún motivo. 

Espero sepan comprender que no fue mal-intensionada la actitud. Falté las normas del foro, cosa que nunca debí haber hecho.

Nuevamente, mis disculpas por lo sucedido. 
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

solo falta un buen tablazo  juasssssss
por mi estas disculpado no  ay problema ,reconozco que  primero pence que rat cambio de nick ,luego me di cuenta y me rei (de reir no de rey )  nomas lo ciento por  vos cuando  rat aplique su ,,,cruel cruel venganzaaaaa
saludos  tavo


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 19, 2011)

taaaaaaaaaaaabla! taaaaaaaaaaabla! taaaaaaaaaaaaabla!!!!

Se te va a aparecer San Cacho Tableador... jajajaja

Ha si... tavo pronto formara parte de la galeria de arte de rataro...


----------



## angel36 (Ene 19, 2011)

y lo peor......es que lo va a tablear cuando este durmiendo.............jajjajjaa


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 19, 2011)

durmiendo y boca abajo... jajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

mientras que  no lo quieran cazar con método de cazar mulitas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
cacho tiene un sistema ,y no es el dedo  sino   el mango del remo su método de caza ¡¡¡¡


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 19, 2011)

jajajaja in-che lemur jajajajaja

ahora si le ganaste hasta al coyote en esta semana!!!

jajajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 20, 2011)

Linda la broma.. Ahora borren la cuenta (Dedazo y borran al verdadero Ratmayor)


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 20, 2011)

si borran a genuine rataro, ya sabemos a quien culpar... jejejeje


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 20, 2011)

Pero bueno problema arreglado (y vengado) jajajajaja. Saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2011)

mira si quedaban dos rataros y se borraba al tavo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 21, 2011)

jajajaja y muy bien vengado...


----------



## erradicador555 (Ene 22, 2011)

jaja, lo peor es que vamos a quedar iguales a el jaja..


----------



## asherar (Dic 4, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Y si es el mismo eduardo???



Imposible !!! Tiene demasiados amigos, y más de 4 que se llaman Alejandro/a

http://www.facebook.com/ejtagle?sk=friends&v=friends


----------

